# F.O. & E.O. % and fixes



## Atihcnoc (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,  I'm new in using fragances, I been making soaps (just for my family) but plain, without any kind of fragance.

Now I will like to add some, but never really know the ammount to add to my  soap. Everybody talk about .7 - .9 % but nobody explain percentage of  what!! just the oils? the total formula? or percentage of what .

As well is there something we can add to fix the scent? if it is, can you please tell me the amount to use...again % of just the scent? or oils? or the total formula.

I add some to one of my soaps, smell really great at the moment of making it, but once is cured does'nt have a smell at all.:cry:

I make CP soap.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 26, 2013)

The percentage is to oils. So say 3% for EO and no more then 5 or 6 % for FOs. Your manufacturer should have guidelines for how much to use , don't exceed it.  Nfixatives include clays and support oils.  Citruses fade fast, so using a Concentrated citrus anchored with litsea will help. Also add a tablespoon or so of a white clay to your soap will help as well.


----------



## BotanicalWitch (Apr 26, 2013)

I use 2 oz every 2 lbs


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for liking my post Genny. That's a trick I learned from you. See, I DO pay attention to what more experienced soapers have to say!


----------



## soap_bubbles (Apr 27, 2013)

I use .7oz EO per pound of oils and 1 oz of FO per pound of oils. I highly agree with adding a fixative-- I prefer clay myself


----------



## Atihcnoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank's, 

soap_bubbles: I imagined that FO need less amount ppo than EO. the amount of clay you use depends of the amount of EO/FO or the total formula?

melstan775 when you said "add a tablespoon or so of a white clay" that means tbsp per the total of the formula?

Sorry about the questions, but as I told you I'm new in the use of fragances.


----------



## Genny (Apr 27, 2013)

When I use clay to anchor scents, I mix the eo in with the clay and let it sit and soak for a few minutes.  Usually about 1 TBSP clay per pound of soaping oils.  I honestly don't know if it works or if it's my imagination.
We recently did an EO fixative swap here on the forum and salt seemed to be the fixative that you could absolutely tell was holding the scent in stronger.  

Like melstan said, your supplier should give a recommended usage rate for your fragrance oils.  If you're selling soap & you exceed the recommendation rate, your insurance is not obligated to cover any lawsuits that may come from the over fragranced product.


----------



## Atihcnoc (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Genny, I'm buying my EO in a health store for now, I'm experimenting because I know that some of them are very expensive. I have a few from Brambleberry they didn't send any info regardless the EO/FO, but for next time I will not forget to ask for that.

About the salt (I can try that as well) do you know the amount ppo's?

Thank you for the info about the insurance, I'm not selling but is good to know.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 27, 2013)

You may have confused percentage with ounces.  Soapers generally say .5 or .7 ounces per pound of oils.  Or they go by percent of oil weight.  .5 ounce PPO is roughly equal to 3 percent.  If you used .7 or .9 percent, I'm not surprised you can't smell it. That's too low.

I usually fragrance at 3-4 percent PPO.  However, always check max use rates recommended by your supplier.


----------



## Atihcnoc (Apr 28, 2013)

judymoody said:


> You may have confused percentage with ounces.  Soapers generally say .5 or .7 ounces per pound of oils.  Or they go by percent of oil weight.  .5 ounce PPO is roughly equal to 3 percent.  If you used .7 or .9 percent, I'm not surprised you can't smell it. That's too low.
> 
> I usually fragrance at 3-4 percent PPO.  However, always check max use rates recommended by your supplier.




*Judymoody;* thank you, you are right somebody told me it was % and not ounces.....now I know!!

To all of you thank you for your help!!


----------



## Genny (Apr 29, 2013)

Atihcnoc said:


> About the salt (I can try that as well) do you know the amount ppo's?



I honestly don't know how much salt the people used.
I do know that when I make my salt soaps (equal parts salt to oils) that I only need 1/2 of the recommended fo's and eo's.  

Also, if you use Brambleberry fo's or eo's, they have a fragrance calculator on their website. 
http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx


----------



## judymoody (Apr 29, 2013)

I forgot to mention that EOs are a good deal cheaper if you order on line than buying from the health food store.  You may be pleasantly surprised.  Soapmakingresource has good prices as do Camden Grey, New Directions Aromatics, Adobe Soapworks, 1 Raw Plant, and Liberty Natural (the latter has a minimum $50 order).


----------



## Atihcnoc (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you Genny and Judymoody, I will visit the web pages you are suggesting.


----------

